
Ask HN: Small Keyboard that work for programming? - qwertyuiop924
I&#x27;m attempting to build a portable setup for programming. By which I mean smaller than a laptop, but larger than a cell phone. While monitors are no problem (if it can fit 80 chars across  somewhere between ~12 and ~18pt monospace, I&#x27;m good), but the keyboard remains an issue. As I&#x27;m shooting for minimal form factor, smaller is better, and while you can get accuracy on a cell-size keyboard, they all-to often omit control and alt (Emacs user), and the ergonomics can be awful: If it&#x27;s awkward and slow for 5 minutes, it becomes intolerable for an hour. Price is a factor as well.<p>So, does anybody have any suggestions for a small (8in, preferably less), keyboard for a reasonable (&lt;$50, no mechanical switches) price?
======
jimsmart
The keyboard provided with the Nintendo DS game 'Learn with Pokémon: Typing
Adventure' is in fact a Bluetooth keyboard that works fine with non-Nintendo
kit.

It's got a good feel, is well built, and has no obvious branding. It's got
ctrl and alt - and has cursor keys.

I was lucky and got mine in a sale for about £7, but you can pick one up on
Amazon currently for £13.

Awesome piece of hardware for the money.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Can you get me a link? I can't find it for some reason. Maybe because I'm in
the US?

~~~
jimsmart
Apologies for not seeing your reply sooner.

There's a few on Ebay[0] though you'll likely want to pick a seller in the UK
for a really good price, there's currently one for under $20 from a UK seller
with free worldwide shipping (like I said: in the past it's been ridiculously
discounted here in the UK)

And here's an Amazon link [1] with it for only $30 or so (a decent-ish price,
though you should find it lots cheaper elsewhere... if you have good google-
fu!)

Note that the game has different names in different countries, Wikipedia
should help you there.

[0]
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m5...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xnintendo+pokemon+keyboard.TRS0&_nkw=nintendo+pokemon+keyboard&_sacat=0)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Learn-Pokémon-Typing-Adventure-DS-
Nin...](https://www.amazon.com/Learn-Pokémon-Typing-Adventure-DS-
Nintendo/dp/B0096763KY/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471310276&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=nds+pokemon+typing)

------
PaulHoule
Lots of these are on the market

[https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Bluetooth-Ultra-Slim-
Keyboard-D...](https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Bluetooth-Ultra-Slim-Keyboard-
Devices/dp/B005ONMDYE/)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Neat. Do you know if anything smaller works?

~~~
PaulHoule
Keyboards of this general sort are cheap enough that I wouldn't mind trying a
few different ones to find one that works for me.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
okay.

